# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Ab TÖrkiyeyi UÖuruma

## axuliuma

AB TüRKİYEYİ UüURUMA İTİYOR -Av.A.Erdem Akyüz

AB TüRKİYEYİ UüURUMA İTİYOR -Av.A.Erdem Akyüz

Avrupa Birliğiğnin, Türkiye hakkında beslediği niyetler çeşitli açılardan tartışıldı. Ancak öyle bir belge var ki, artık bundan sonra, AB nin niyetinin ne olduğunu tartışmak dahi gereksiz hale geliyor. Kendilerini ğvicdan ve cüzdanğ yönünden satanlar, iyi niyet iddialarını sürdürebilirler ama bu belgeye rağmen, AB nin Türkiye için hala iyi niyetler beslediğini söylemek -bırakın vatansevereleri- tarafsız kişiler için dahi mümkün değildir. 
Geçtiğimiz günlerde, Avrupa Parlamentosu Dışişleri Komisyonuğnda oylanan ve kabul edilen rapor, Türkiye ve dünya gerçeklerine olduğu kadar, halen geçerli olan uluslararası anlaşmalara da aykırıdır. Bu aykırılığı bilerek raporu yazan, oylayan ve kabul eden ülkelerden iyi niyetli yaklaşım beklemek saflıktan ibaret olacaktır. Bu ülkeler daha önce yaptıkları gibi, yazdıkları bu saçma raporu, ilerideki aşama ve oylamalarda biraz yumuşatacak, belli konularda küçük ölçülerde geri adım atacaklar ama çok yakın bir gelecekte, aynı tavizleri koparmak için daha kuvvetle bastıracaklardır. şimdiye kadar hep böyle yapmış ve yerli işbirlikçilerin katkısı ile bunda da başarılı olmuşlardır. 
ERMENİ SOYKIRI 


AB bu raporu ile; Türkiyeğden ermeni soykırımını koşulsuz olarak tanımasını istiyor. Yani Türkiye asla yapmadığı ve aslında kendisinin kurban edildiği bir soykırımı kabul ederek kendisini suçlu olarak ilan edecekmiş. Azerbeycan, Karadağğda, Kars ve Erzurumğda soykırım yapan ermenilerin yüzüne mağdur maskesi takılmak isteniyor. Herbiri bir soykırım suçlusu olan, dünyanın çeşitli ülkelerinde çeşitli zamanlarda soykırım uygulayan AB ülkeleri, şimdi işledikleri suçun günahını Türkiyeğnin üzerine yıkmak istiyorlar. 
PONTUS, SüRYANİ SOYKIRIMI 
Bir diğer soykırım kabulü de, pontus ve süryaniler hakkında olacakmış. Türkiye; pontus ve süryanilere de soykırım yaptığını kabul edecekmiş. Bu şekilde Türkiyeğnin karadeniz kıyısına da, bir terör iklimi getirerek el koymanın provasını yapıyorlar. Bu pontus nerededir, kimdir, bunlara nerede, nasıl, ne zaman soykırım yapılmış belli bile değil. Süryaniler ise hiçbir ülkede kendilerine tanınmayan özgürlüğü, hatta suistimal etmek pahasına, Türkiyeğde kullanıp duruyorlar. 
ALEVİ, YEZİDİğLERE DİL UZATIYORLAR 
Mezhep farkına dayanan bir dini inanış olan alevilerin ve yezidilerin isminin, AB raporunda geçmesi ve bunların azınlık olarak tanınmasının istenmesi bile, alevi ve yezidiler için bir hakaret anlamını içermektedir. Bu durumda, bütün hristiyan ülkelerindeki katolik, protestan, ortodoks ve diğer mezheplerin azınlık olarak kabul edilmesi gerekir. Raporu yazan, oylayan ve kabul oyu veren ülkelerin, kişilerin kendilerini bu kadar akıllı ve alemi aptal sanmaları, kendileri bakımından acınacak biz ğaciz belgesiğ olmaktadır. Bunun farkında bile değiller. 
AB.nin diğer istekleri olan; üniversitelere türbanın girmesi, Kıbrısğın teslimi, İstanbulğda papaz okulu açılması ise, tam tabiri ile ğpisliğin üzerine tüy dikmekğ oluyor. Daha önce istedikleri ve kopardıkları tavizler, Türk hukuk sisteminde, toplum ve siyaset hayatında yaptıkları depremler, aslı esası olmayan bu yeni istekleri için kendileri güc ve cesaret veriyor. 
Ama hesabetmedikleri bir şey var. Daha önce karşısında diz çöktükleri Türk Milletinin gücü. İşte O kuvvet canlanıyor. 

Av.A.Erdem Akyüz 
Hukukun Egemenliği Derneği 
Genel Başkanı

----------

